# Dress code for Marathon and Key West???



## Cathyb (Feb 7, 2009)

Heading to Marathon and Key West in just a few days.  Some questions:

1.  For 'mature' women, what is the dress code; i.e., are shorts ok?  We will be staying at Westin in Key West.

2.  What do you women wear to a nice restaurant?   Slack or dress?

3.  Should we bring an umbrella for 2/12-26?

4.  How about jackets?  Nightime do we need them?

5.  What range of temperatures should we expect?  Weather.com says highs in mid-70s and lows in mid-60s.  Is that accurate?

Can't wait to get there  .  Leaving some rain in San Diego area.


----------



## Transit (Feb 7, 2009)

Floridian casual would be a good all around start. Normaly a light jacket would do but we have had some really cold nights in S FL recently


----------



## EvelynK72 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Cathyb, 

We were in Marathon over the Christmas/New Year's holiday with about the same weather as you describe.  It is probably best to bring a light jacket, sweat shirt, etc. for the evenings or those days that turn out to be cooler than expected.  Dress code in Marathon is very casual.  Most restaurants that we go to are casual also.  Since we just bring shorts and jeans, we just don't go anywhere that has a fancier dress code than that!!  A good place to eat is the Keys Fisheries in Marathon.  Here is a link with info & directions:

http://www.keysfisheries.com/

The place is popular and the fish is great, but it is not fancy at all.  You place your order at the window - and each day they ask you for something different to identify your order.  One day we had to give the name of a movie and another day the name of a TV show.  When your order is ready, it is announced over the loudspeaker.  It is fun to hear some of the names given by the other customers!

If you like to fish, check out a half-day charter on Captain Dave Sheffield's boat "Reel Smiles" in the marina there by Keys Fisheries.  We saw his boat come in with loads of fish.  He charges by the head and it was reasonable (can't remember if it was $60 or $85 per head - but somewhere in that neighborhood).  His phone number is 305-731-9469.

Others will have to provide info on Key West.  We were there a while ago and most of the time we were on the water fishing. 

Have a great time!
Evelyn


----------



## beanie (Feb 7, 2009)

Make sure you try the lobster rueben at keys fisheries   those of you making a face I thought the same thing when I first heard it   now I order all knds of fish ruebens if they are on the menu . just had a grouper ruben in ft myers last week :whoopie:


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you all -- is it worth packing an umbrella?


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 8, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Thank you all -- is it worth packing an umbrella?



If you mean for rain protection, you probably won't need it. What rain, if any (it's still the dry season), will be light and not last very long. Just duck into a store or restaraunt and wait it out if it's a tad heavier.

If you are light skinned and burn easily and don't use other protection then a sun umbrella would be of more use, but a hat would be much easier.

I agree with the advice to bring a light jacket, sweater, sweatshirt, etc. And unless a place is REALLY fancy, shorts, sandals, and a decent looking top is all that is required.

I am farther north, near West Palm Beach - and yes we've had some VERY cold days here. BUT my 13 years in FL says that we are at the end of the usual timing for cold snaps. FYI, what I have found is that the cold snaps are happening earlier in the seaon and more frequently.

Have a great time!


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 8, 2009)

I happened to be down there last December when it was pouring rain, like the heavy down pours we often get here in SoCal in buckets.

I'd recommend you pack a colapsable umbrella, just in case.


----------



## mas (Feb 8, 2009)

Cathy:

I am at the Hyatt Beach House in KW right now (2/8-2/15).  As others have stated, the weather here in Florida has definitely been on the cool side.  I've spent the last two weeks in Orlando and Ft. Lauderdale and we had 2" of rain in Orlando one night.  There have been several nights of hard freezes just north of Ft. Lauderdale and points north.  FWIW, the weather boys down here in KW are predicting temps in the low to mid 70s early in the week with maybe 80s by the end of the week with rain a possibility on Tues or Thursday.  Not wonderful but definitely MUCH better then the 10s and 20s back in MN.  

Also, as others have mentioned, Key West is very laid back:  shorts and casual dress is rule.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 9, 2009)

we were in Key West last november during a cold snap.
I had brought a lined jacket and ended up buying a hooded sweatshirt and a long sleeved shirt.  As it was, i did laundry every night to keep wearing my only warm clothes.
Yo definitely need only casual clothes.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 9, 2009)

Evelyn:  Got that restaurant printed and in our docs, thanks!  Any more suggestions near Marathon?  We love fish (preferred not fried), Mexican food, Thai food -- anything but Italian.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 9, 2009)

You all are just terrific with your information.  Last question:  Where in Marathon is the closest supermarket? We are in the Bluegreen resort in a timeshare there but in Westin hotel in Key West.


----------



## mas (Feb 9, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> ...Any more suggestions near Marathon?  We love fish .



At about MM 48 there is a little restaurant on the gulf side (right side as you are heading to KW).  I believe it is called The Island Fish Company.  It is easy to miss--the parking lot is made of paver bricks.  I usually stop there on the way down for a beer and fish sandwich.  It's a popular place as it seems every time I stop there the parking lot is crowded.

As for grocery stores, there is a Publix on Marathon:

Publix at Marathon (Store #00575)

5407 Overseas Hwy
Marathon, FL 33050-2710
Main: (305) 289-2920
Pharmacy: (305) 289-3192


----------



## The Conch Man (Feb 9, 2009)

*Cathy,*

*Here are some of our recommendations for restaurants in Marathon:*

*Wooden Spoon - MM51 - Good locals breakfast, great grilled breakfast breads*

*BARRACUDA GRILL - MM 49 - A little expensive with French taste, drinks are on the high side*

*ISLAND TIKI BAR - MM 54 - Go all the way back to the Bar - good fish sandwishes & great entertainment*

*STUFFED PIG - MM 48 - Another good locals breakfast & very reasonable*

*7 MILE GRILL - MM 47 - good food, reasonable with not so expensive drinks, depends on the day you eat there but its been awhile since we have been there*

*Herbies Restaurant - MM50.5 - Not sure bout this one as its received some bad reviews but ya never know, its been awhile since we were there, you might want to give it a try.*

*Fishermans Warf - good seafood & great view of the Ocean*

*Blond Giraffe - Key Lime Pie!*

*Hurricane Grille - MM 49.5 - Seafood*

*Keys Fisheries is great food as you may already know bout!*

*Never been to The Island Fish Company but have heard very good reviews & if all else fails, ask a local!*


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 9, 2009)

mas: Exactly what I needed -- thank you!


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 9, 2009)

Yummy, yummy -- my tummy says thank you


----------



## beanie (Feb 9, 2009)

and if you want a great cheesburger there is porky's in marathon right on rt 1


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 10, 2009)

beanie:  Thanks for the tip -- DH loves those kinds of sandwiches!


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 10, 2009)

we didn't do it, but supposedly there is a hospital or fisherman's home orsomething like that in Marath that serves a buffet lunch for $5.  saw it in a newspaper when we were in Key West, but had a big breakfast that morning and didn't stop.


----------



## pranas (Feb 14, 2009)

There are two very nice large supermakets in the central business district on US 1.  Sorry don't remember the milemarker number but it is south of #55.


----------



## silverfox82 (Feb 15, 2009)

There is a publix or winn dixie oceanside in the middle of marathon, get their frequent shopper card for some specials, great selection of wine also. I doubt there are any restaurants in the keys that require you to "dress up", a collared shirt and long pants for the most upscale places is enough. Speaking of upscale, the butterfly cafe, bayside in marathon is winning all sorts of awards. We had their thanksgiving buffet there this year and it was great. We own 2 weeks of ts in islamorada and its only a 20 minute drive to marathon so you might want to head up there, plenty of good places to eat. Most restaurants will cook your catch and uncles restaurant has some outstanding preparations. Quick geography lesson for the keys. If you are heading down toward key west everything on the left is "oceanside" and "bayside" on the right. Rt 1 is the overseas hwy and addresses are mile markers, ex:77500 is between mm 78 and 77, the numbers get lower as you head toward key west. Pick up a copy of the keynoter newspaper published twice a week for an idea of whats happening while you are there. Have fun, hope you catch the "keys disease" which requires you return often for the antidote.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 15, 2009)

silverfox82 said:


> Pick up a copy of the keynoter newspaper published twice a week for an idea of whats happening while you are there.



If you can't find a copy see http://www.keysnet.com/


Richard


----------

